# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  classify this gentleman

## johen



----------


## ntindeo

Middle East, Siria, Liban, Israel ?

----------


## johen

> Middle East, Siria, Liban, Israel ?


Does he really look like west asian?

him:


^Domingo

----------


## davef

> 


He looks very Levantine

----------


## Carlos

I just didn't see the resemblance

----------


## Ailchu

I think he doesnt look that westasian could pass in whole mediterranean area imo. Spoiled myself but thats where i would have placed him

----------


## Angela

> I just didn't see the resemblance


When people get older it starts getting harder to tell them apart except for things like pigmentation.

I agree with you: when they were young they didn't look alike, imo.

----------


## don_joe

He looks mediterranean.

----------


## Angela

Levant, perhaps, which does, of course, border the Med, but he doesn't look European to me, neither Greek nor Italian nor Spanish, although you could find some outliers who might come close to his look.

It's about features, not just dark hair and eyes and olive skin.

----------


## mitty

Looks East Med to me, possibly Jordanian.

----------


## MOESAN

Spite not typically 'mediter' (fine type) I think he could be found in some regions of Mediterranea, even southern France (rather excluded from Portugal and Spain) - Lebanon or Northern Levant could be my first choice, so not typically 'arab'; but you know what I think about bets concerning ONE person.

----------


## Aretas

This Saad Hariri, Lebanon's Prime Minister who has submitted his resignation last week.

----------


## Angela

Makes sense.

Just to agree with Moesan, while this may be a phenotype you can find around the Mediterranean, it isn't a "Mediterranean" phenotype anthropologically, and, I still maintain that while you might find approximations of it in the Southern European countries, he doesn't look European to me. 

So, to my eyes, he doesn't really look like Placido Domingo, although they have some pigmentation and features in common. You have to look at the whole picture, and also, everybody starts to look alike with age, unfortunately.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

He looks Greek in my opinion with maybe some askenazi Jewish influence

----------


## calf

Greek

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

